# Curious about color...



## Snuggles2011 (Jul 4, 2011)

Approx. 5 weeks ago my little grandson and I found this tiny little black fur ball on our doorstep after work. We took the little guy into the vet to have him sexed and aged. Turned out he found us at only 3 weeks of age. Of course he has been back to the vet for blood testing, shots and deworming since then. Snuggles is now only 8 weeks old and he is changing color dramaticaly. Since Snuggles was a "stray" and I have NO idea about his parenting, I have'nt a clue to what this little guy is besides a DMH Blue/Black Smoke Tabby? I would LOVE for a kitty expert to look at his picture and tell me what color he is and any additional info you may want to pass along to me  Unfortunatly I havent figured out how to post pics on here . Basically he went from all black to now what I call a silver back cause he looks like the gorillias, solid black head, feet and tail with a silver torso.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it's a "fever coat" - here's a recent thread on the subject:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/143977-fever-coat-kittens.html


----------



## Snuggles2011 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ah, yes that is what this little guy looks like. He did run a high fever after his first shots however he had started turning color weeks before. It sure would be nice to have the color stay.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Snuggles2011 said:


> Ah, yes that is what this little guy looks like. He did run a high fever after his first shots however he had started turning color weeks before. It sure would be nice to have the color stay.


I would def. take pictures. Fever-coat does grow out. but takes months sometimes.

welcome to the forums and hope you stick around.


----------



## Snuggles2011 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for the warm welcome. I have taken pictures and have them posted on facebook however I do not know how to post them on here. Can you give me info on how I can post them here?


----------



## Snuggles2011 (Jul 4, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Pictures by snuggles62011 - Photobucket

OMGosh! Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Snuggles2011 said:


> [/IMG]


Absolutely adorable!!:love2


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

OMG He is so cute!!!!!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Snuggles2011 (Jul 4, 2011)

*fever coat or not?*

http://photobucket.com/snuggles2011?albumview=slideshow


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

looks like fever coat to me


----------



## Snuggles2011 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking too. It would have been nice to have him stay that unique silvery color but he is a great kitten either way. Thank you so much


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

take lots of pictures.. if it is fever coat it can take months to grow out, enjoy the color while you can !


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Omigosh! He is adorable!!! Like BotanyBlack said, take lots and lots of pictures...not only to capture the fever coat, but also because he's just so stinkin' cute, lol!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Yep, fever coat! He's lovely though. Well done on saving him!


----------



## Snuggles2011 (Jul 4, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for all your great information and helpfulness. You all have beautiful cats yourselves and I am grateful I found this website.


----------

